# Netflix App. Alert



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I using I-phone 3GS.

After I play a Netflix movie for a couple of mins.

I always get this message


Alert


Sorry we could not reach the Netflix service.

Please try again later. If the problem persists please visit the Netflix website.


This has something to do to my I-phone not my internet because I can watch
Netflix continously using Netflix app. in Samsung Blue Ray Player D5700. on
t.v..


Thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Are you connected through the mobile internet or wireless?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

It could be the 3gs phone is too out of date for the app to work properly. what ios do you currently have installed.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am connected thorugh wireless router.

I have IOS 5.1.1. on my 3GS and it is jailbroken and hacktivated.

I don't know whether that has any affect on the Netflix connection problem ?

Thanks,


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Have a look here

Netflix App Error 112 on Apple Devices | Support


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I followed this-

Netflix App Error 112 on Apple Devices | Support

Also re-booted and log back in.

Still get that message afterwards after about 5 mins. of play each time.


Thanks.



Go The Power said:


> Have a look here
> 
> Netflix App Error 112 on Apple Devices | Support


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, I didn't get an email notification for this.....

I think your best bet would be too call up NetFlix and ask them, here is a contact number with 24 hour support

https://contactus.netflix.com/contactus#contactsupport


----------

